# brown mako shark



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

to any of you that are looking to buy or want to buy an original mako shark in brown..i have to warn you that the one that is listed on e bay now is nothing more than one of the bodies sold by slotsnstuff with bumpers and windshield glued into the body being passed off as original.i know for a fact ..i bought it..and sent it back.you can see the glue on both bumpers and the windshield ..just trying to help you guys save a buck..as we all know the price of the browns and oranges can climb sky high.:wave:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.. I wouldn't buy anything from him anyway.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How about a picture?


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> How about a picture?


 eBay item number # 252279559232..


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

stirlingmoss said:


> Thanks for the heads up.. I wouldn't buy anything from him anyway.


the seller is not slotsnstuff..it is another person..whom i cannot say for sure did it..but someone took bumpers and windshied from a less valuable model/color and attempted to push this off as original.now..slotsnstuff sells the same body color unfinished and unpainted no bumpers and no glass.i bought this car..and sent it back to seller who has since relisted..just saying..beware.body may be not what it appears to be..i asked for pics when it was still up for auction..and pics were not good..i took the chance and got a big jack in the box..so..it went back without a hitch..when you have the car in hand you can tell..:freak:


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

$142.00 ouch!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Frank Broughton said:


> $142.00 ouch!


Like Wyatt said; "BE WARNED, "THEY", are Out There......"
there will always be slick-shysters out there to Prey on Anyone They can for a quick $$....

"Brown" Mako, is a rare-desirable collector car...
" ** I have 1 from Honda!!..**", took the Brown Paint off & it's a light yellow-ish (??)

( NOTE >: Honda Informed ME, it HAD BEEN PAINTED B4 we DID the "Deal"..
everything else on the body w/ in GREAT-Condition.. ALSO, got it for a GOOD $$ for ANY Common slot-Body.. <NOTE)

**; PLEASE READ "NOTE".... I'm ONLY telling this, to "Show" 
that; They are OUT There (I think Honda may have been "Burnt" by the SELLER (??)..) 

Bubba the Senile 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

brown mako's were only free wheeling cigar box or speedsters and came without windows.
the ones currently being peddled are blems that were hoarded by one individual for years (they likely were "rescued" from a dumpster at Aurora). they have serious problems.
orange ones too


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

alpink said:


> brown mako's were only free wheeling cigar box or speedsters and came without windows.
> the ones currently being peddled are blems that were hoarded by one individual for years (they likely were "rescued" from a dumpster at Aurora). they have serious problems.
> orange ones too


and being sold at some unrealistic prices..$75.00 for the brown body unpainted and no glass or bumpers..and the orange asking price with no glass and no bumpers is going for $125.00..question ??was the orange a cigar box also..last one sold on ebay for close to $500.00..all the best guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

gentlemen, I sent Fordcowboy an email to add to the bobbytalk thread in box stock and collectable to help clear up the Mako Shark controversy so look for it as post #3. thanks, Bob Beers


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

wyatt641 said:


> to any of you that are looking to buy or want to buy an original mako shark in brown..i have to warn you that the one that is listed on e bay now is nothing more than one of the bodies sold by slotsnstuff with bumpers and windshield glued into the body being passed off as original.i know for a fact ..i bought it..and sent it back.you can see the glue on both bumpers and the windshield ..just trying to help you guys save a buck..as we all know the price of the browns and oranges can climb sky high.:wave:


Let me clear this up a bit...
I purchased $10,000 worth of Mach 1 n Torino bodies...only about 15 Makos..were included in the purchase..
I have nothing to do with this Brown Mako... Yes I have a few Brown and Orange Makos... But this Brown Mako was not sold by me... I only sold a few Makos... One went to someone here on Hobby talk. another was sold to a friend on Facebook and 1 or 2 were traded.. A total of 4 sold...
The Bodies have been authenticated by Bob at Slotcarcentral... 

These bodies are from a collection of bodies that came from the Aurora factory in Hempstead New York, when it closed in 1972. A gentleman that Dave (former owner of Dave's Hobby Shop) knew sold them to him to put up for sale in his Hobby Shop, Dave’s Hobby in New York. The contents of Dave's Hobby was bought by Land of Oohs & Oz..


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

slots-n-stuff said:


> Let me clear this up a bit...
> I purchased $10,000 worth of Mach 1 n Torino bodies...only about 15 Makos..were included in the purchase..
> I have nothing to do with this Brown Mako... Yes I have a few Brown and Orange Makos... But this Brown Mako was not sold by me... I only sold a few Makos... One went to someone here on Hobby talk. another was sold to a friend on Facebook and 1 or 2 were traded.. A total of 4 sold...
> The Bodies have been authenticated by Bob at Slotcarcentral...
> ...


i did clarify to all this car was not from you in case you are wondering.i did explain that said car was being sold by an ebayer whom in my opinion was trying to pass it off as real..because i bought it after looking at crappy pics..then sent it right back.i just wanted to warn guys here that somepeople are out there pulling shenanigans ...remember..there are new members here getting back into the hobby after being out for years..it is overwhelming what you have missed when getting back in..this site helped me..so..i am paying it forward..as i too have been bamboozled before becoming educated by the kind members of this site.:thumbsup:


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

alpink said:


> brown mako's were only free wheeling cigar box or speedsters and came without windows.
> the ones currently being peddled are blems that were hoarded by one individual for years (they likely were "rescued" from a dumpster at Aurora). they have serious problems.
> orange ones too


Now Im confused, because it says here in bobs book that they made a brown TJET with glass


View attachment 225714


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well, I guess Bob explains this in more detail elsewhere on this site
and I guess I am wrong.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Try this http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=512850 Iam just posting it up for him .lol


----------

